# Shopping advice in Penang please!



## Scrasey2 (Jan 18, 2011)

My Husband and I arrived in Penang on Friday and are currently staying in G-Hotel until we find a suitable apartment to move in to.

We today discovered Cold Storage in Gurney Plaza for food/drink supplies but please can anyone advise on the best place to buy things like a computer desk, clothes horse, clothes hangers, towels, cutlery, cups/mugs etc etc? 

Thanks very much!
Sarah


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Scrasey2 said:


> My Husband and I arrived in Penang on Friday and are currently staying in G-Hotel until we find a suitable apartment to move in to.
> 
> We today discovered Cold Storage in Gurney Plaza for food/drink supplies but please can anyone advise on the best place to buy things like a computer desk, clothes horse, clothes hangers, towels, cutlery, cups/mugs etc etc?
> 
> ...


Hi the best place to go to for all those items is Tescos or Giant supermarket in Komtar.


----------



## Scrasey2 (Jan 18, 2011)

casey1 said:


> Hi the best place to go to for all those items is Tescos or Giant supermarket in Komtar.


Thank you very much! I shall venture down to Tesco later this week then.

Sarah.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Scrasey2 said:


> My Husband and I arrived in Penang on Friday and are currently staying in G-Hotel until we find a suitable apartment to move in to.
> 
> We today discovered Cold Storage in Gurney Plaza for food/drink supplies but please can anyone advise on the best place to buy things like a computer desk, clothes horse, clothes hangers, towels, cutlery, cups/mugs etc etc?
> 
> ...


Hi. You may also like to try Guerney Plaza (Parksons and some smaller homeware shops) for the smaller items (although perhaps you've checked these out already). Also MetroJaya at the Island Plaza heading north from the G. Only 5 minutes up the road. They have a good homeware section. And if you want to go further afield try the large Jusco department store out at Queensbay Mall. Probably RM30 by taxi each way but they have a very wide selection including the clothes horses and possibly some cheap computer desks (flat packs but not very strong). For slightly better furniture perhaps look at Mekio (109 Kinta Lane off Jalan Burma). The street actually has a lot of other furnishing type stores that may be of interest. Other than that it might be better to go directly to an office supply shop for the computer desk.

Mark


----------



## Scrasey2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Mark!

I went to Queensbay Mall today for a look round and bought a few bits.

Tomorrow I am going to Parksons to get bedding etc then next week I will try Island Plaza. So many malls to choose from!!

Sarah


----------

